# Braille Micrometer - Car Boot Find



## upahill (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi all, new member here so hope this is allowed.

I have recently started collecting micrometers / measuring instruments whilst learning the very basics of engineering - I came across this today and wondered if anyone had any information on it - I can only find a smaller version which was made during WWII.

It's a Moore & Wright micrometer which the seller believes was made in the 60's.

Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 18, 2016)

Bill Gruby is our Braille mic collector. He may have some info for you. They are rare and valuable.


----------



## Uglydog (Sep 18, 2016)

upahill, 
Great post! 
While I don't know braille I'd be interested in a close up of the sleeve and thimble (the handle end).

Thank you.  
Daryl
MN


----------



## upahill (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi Daryl,

Managed to get a couple of photos this morning. The last one shows the barrel lines up at zero.


----------



## Uglydog (Sep 19, 2016)

Ok this is so cool!!
Not only is it a good looking mic, but even more is the fact that my brothers and sisters who have vision problems get to inspect!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 19, 2016)

I WANT THAT. You are a lucky man. That universal model is about as rare as they come. In the beginning those Braille Mics were made for the sight impaired, not totally blind. But as the war progressed it became evident  that Blind people could inspect. That small diameter rod has two stops, one for the plus, one the minus. The pro set the stops and gave it to the inspector. I have the paper work for that set and will scan it later and post it here for you. A word of extreme caution, do not try to adjust that barrel or take it apart till you have the paperwork. It is extremely fragile inside.

 As far as value, I would set that set, in that condition (excellent) with papers at around $1000.00 That NOT a typo. I paid ($850.00 for mine. Yours is the only other set I have seen. Go lock it up somewhere, the value only goes up.

 That is one fantastic score. One other thing, it looks like the stops are missing, they are two small collars on the rod that is parallel to th Barrel. I have some if yo need them.

 Dating that model would be late 40's to early 50's. The new style barrel came into play in 57, it's smaller in diameter. Moore & Wright was an English Company.

 "Billy G"


----------



## upahill (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi Billy G, Thank you for your reply.

It's nice to know they are quite rare, I was actually looking at some pin vices and the seller said "Are you a piano tuner, I was hoping to sell these as a job lot with a braille mic." He didn't actually have it out on display at the time so it was purely chance that he mentioned it. It will certainly be the centre piece of my small collection now. Up until this my most 'unusual' find has been a 12-18" Starrett which I spotted in a huge box and absolutely love.

The value is amazing, considering what I paid I feel a bit guilty now! I would love to see the paperwork for it, the seller did mention he had seen some of the papers in his fathers estate but couldn't find them. The ratchet just misses zero as its a bit stiff for the last eigth turn or so, so it may need adjusting slightly.

I have a few bits by Moore & Wright, my brother lives in Sheffield and they are frequent finds in local sales there.





Bill Gruby said:


> I WANT THAT. You are a lucky man. That universal model is about as rare as they come. In the beginning those Braille Mics were made for the sight impaired, not totally blind. But as the war progressed it became evident  that Blind people could inspect. That small diameter rod has two stops, one for the plus, one the minus. The pro set the stops and gave it to the inspector. I have the paper work for that set and will scan it later and post it here for you. A word of extreme caution, do not try to adjust that barrel or take it apart till you have the paperwork. It is extremely fragile inside.
> 
> As far as value, I would set that set, in that condition (excellent) with papers at around $1000.00 That NOT a typo. I paid ($850.00 for mine. Yours is the only other set I have seen. Go lock it up somewhere, the value only goes up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks Bill.


----------



## Uglydog (Sep 19, 2016)

Thank you for the thread.
Does anyone know if braille mics still made?

Daryl
MN


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 19, 2016)

Yes, Starrett and B&S still make them. Special order only. Big bucks. Moore & Wright are no longer in business. They were taken over by another manufacturer, but may be totally gone now. Ebay has braille mics frequently, but none are listed right now. It's an item that most people don't know about.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Uglydog (Sep 19, 2016)

I've had several patients who are blind. Universally a very hardy bunch!
To bad the mics are so expensive.
Now that I know that such things exist I'll watch for some to pop up.
Perhaps we can get somebody up new into inspection!

Daryl
MN


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 19, 2016)

Starrett had a program once where they gave the mics to the blind. You might check with them to see if they still have the program. It's a shot in the dark , but still a shot.

 "Billy G"


----------



## brino (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks to both:
@upahill for posting, I have never seen those before!
@Bill Gruby for his knowledge and willingness to share it!

Much appreciated.
-brino


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 20, 2016)

This Mic started it all. Notice the dates when you scroll down. 1954 was the year Moore & Wright last produced the Braille Series. Moore & Wright is still in business under the Bowers Group and still producing traditional micrometers.

http://www.powerhousemuseum.com/collection/database/?irn=241577

 "Billy G"


----------



## hman (Sep 20, 2016)

upahill said:


> Hi all, new member here so hope this is allowed.


"Allowed" ... Hah!  Not only allowed, but sincerely welcomed.  That's a fantastic and fascinating tool.  Thanks also for posting the thread about your collection.  I'm really amazed at all the tools you've found.  

Maybe you could also post something about "car boot sales."  Are these organized events?  How large are they, and how often are they held?  Or are they just random things that pop up individually, or maybe advertised in the papers?  

We do have "flea markets" here in the States, generally organized at public places, often by specific clubs like Ham radio operators or steam enthusiasts.  Frequently, they're part of a larger exhibition the club is hosting.  We also have Craigslist websites for most cities and towns, where people who have individual items for sale will advertise them.  Craigs seems to have largely taken the place of newspaper classified ads.  And then, of course, we have "garage sales" or "yard sales" at peoples' houses, several every weekend in smaller towns, large numbers in cities.  Finally, there are charity shops (called "thrift stores" here).  Several organizations have them.  The largest chain is Goodwill Industries, which is nationwide.

I'm sure many of us here in the US would also appreciate hearing from other countries.



Bill Gruby said:


> I have the paper work for that set and will scan it later and post it here for you. A word of extreme caution, do not try to adjust that barrel or take it apart till you have the paperwork. It is extremely fragile inside.


As always, thanks!  Just for curiosity, have you been in touch with the Powerhouse Museum?  I noticed their description included a note that "the object record is currently incomplete."  They might enjoy a copy of the paperwork you have.


----------



## upahill (Sep 20, 2016)

hman said:


> Maybe you could also post something about "car boot sales."  Are these organized events?  How large are they, and how often are they held?  Or are they just random things that pop up individually, or maybe advertised in the papers?



We have a few car boots each week, the main ones being traditionally held on a sunday. On average I see around 50-100 cars/vans at our local one who usually set up a 10ft table next to their vehicle. Can take some rifling through and the selection of things which people bring varies massively. Number of buyers is often in the thousands.

I think they are a bit more similar to yard sales, but in one location - it tends to be your typical household surplus items mostly, whereas the flea markets has people who are more collector/specialist stalls.

Flea markets tend to be indoors and larger, but less frequent (at least around me, the main one is held about 4 times a year) - these can see 150-300 sellers at times.

A stereotypical car boot sale....


----------



## hman (Sep 25, 2016)

Wow!  That's an amazing image.  Guess I'll have to take the term "car boot"  whole lot more literally in the future!  We don't have _anything_ like this (that I've ever seen or heard of) here in the states.  The closest I've seen is a flea market, with some of the vendors having larger stuff for sale from flat-bed trailers.  Many thanks for posting.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 25, 2016)

Swap Meets here in the states are very similar to "Car Boots". Don't overlook them, there is much to be found.

 "Billy G"


----------

